# +++ GruvenParts.com – Bulletproof Custom Hardware for VW/Audi +++



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
We focus on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: We get pissed off when parts break. 
We have supplied our hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell comes from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 
Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi. 
We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic below.
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*
Check out our ultra light pulley sets for your 1.8T/2.0 VW and Audi. Reduced rotational mass and precision CNC'd from billet aluminum. Buy them as a set and save!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*New Beetle RSI Grab Handles*
A must for any New Beetle owner seeking that truley custom interior. It's made from a slab of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our 5 axis CNC's, then hand polished to perfection.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*What's In Development?*
We always have new projects in development at http://www.GruvenParts.com. The VR6 thermostat housing could definitely use the *"Billet Treatment"*. Its in work, don't worry (just trying to find lower tooling costs!). 
Look for our billet R32 hood release handle, 1.8T coolant flange, MK5 camber plates, MK3 and MK4 Skid Plates (MK5 soon, too!), and many other great parts.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Come check out our billet assortment for VW/Audi at http://www.GruvenParts.com !!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

billet bumpski


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*New Beetle RSI Grab Handles*
A must for any New Beetle owner seeking that truley custom interior. It's made from a slab of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our 5 axis CNC's, then hand polished to perfection.


Up


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for da billet king








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Junction - MK3 VR6 5sp*
An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners with 5sp trans. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y adapter fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The plastic VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic! What did you expect? Dont buy the OEM plastic part or more expensive alternatives when you can buy this BILLET ALUMINUM TIG welded replacement part for half the price!
Please note this part also fits the 1.8T New Beetle!!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for a much needed Friday








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

How about metal dipstick tubes? I bet they'd be easy to design and produce. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes that is on our list of to-do's! 
Thanks,


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Billet parts bump








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*
Check out our ultra light pulley sets for your 1.8T/2.0 VW and Audi. Reduced rotational mass and precision CNC'd from billet aluminum. Buy them as a set and save!

The best pulley kit in the business


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*New Beetle RSI Grab Handles*
A must for any New Beetle owner seeking that truley custom interior. It's made from a slab of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on one of our 5 axis CNC's, then hand polished to perfection.


Bump for NB bling


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

What's so different about the NB hood pull that you cant get one of those in billet?
Would you one off me one? Mine is broken and I would just as soon have one that wont break again...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Can you send me the broken 1? I will see what the difference is, maybe its same, just different p/n.
Pls IM or email when you get a chance.
Thanks,


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

im'd


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (bigsexyTDI)*

Thanks, so I can keep it all straight can you send me your contact info via email. 
Also, how many ppl are interested in billet hood pulls for NB, pricing would be $59 and it will look similar to our MK4 pulls. These are milled from a block of 6061-T651 on a 5 axis HAAS (1/2 million dollar machine) and they look perfect. But we need some interested parties before we can proceed. We can also engrave anything you want into the base of the pull for extra fee.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I'd buy one.


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I'd buy one.

Yeahhh Jordan... thanks bud. 
There are others I think.

BTW Paul, its not in the mail yet but it will be this week...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, keep posting if interested in us making this part @ $59.
I will be looking for the plastic version in mail soon, thanks!! I was just looking at a MKIV the other day, plastic hood pull broke right in my hands. What a useless design VW came up with!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for interest in the NB billet hood pull @ $59 ....


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey still haven't got to send this yet. Just got the pieces of the old one off of the latch yesterday...
Anyway, I cant tell from the picture what is different. They look the same. Maybe a bit of length, I dont know.
Just a question, but how the heck do you spread the billet one apart to get in on the latch? I had a hard enough time trying to spread the plastic one.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We provide a new bolt/nut and you just discard the existing pin. The pin comes out of latch assy if you grab it with some pliers and gently wiggle it back/forth while pulling. That leaves a hole in latch rod which you connect our billet hood pull to using supplied bolt/nut


----------



## bigsexyTDI (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Heres the MKIV Golf/Jetta hood pull. Our NB pulls will look similar. 
Post up if you want 1.

*5 Axis CNCd Billet Hood Pull - All MKIV Golf/Jetta/ Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is milled from a solid block of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis Haas CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Stainless Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release this solid stainless fwd/aft cable shift repair block for cable shift VW vehicles. This part will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft shift cable where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft shift cable. And if your cable is not yet broken, throw 1 of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 
Buy this part in conjunction with our billet stainless side/side cable shift reduction linkage and save!! Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! 
Fits cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDIs, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Much more in the works! Stay tuned








http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Heres the MKIV Golf/Jetta hood pull. Our NB pulls will look similar. 
Post up if you want 1.

*5 Axis CNCd Billet Hood Pull - All MKIV Golf/Jetta/ Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is milled from a solid block of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis Haas CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install. 


bump - who in the NB crowd wants a billet hood pull ??


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Heres the MKIV Golf/Jetta hood pull. Our NB pulls will look similar. 
Post up if you want 1.

*5 Axis CNCd Billet Hood Pull - All MKIV Golf/Jetta/ Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is milled from a solid block of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis Haas CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install. 


Billet hood pulls anyone ???


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Junction - MK3 VR6 5sp*
An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners with 5sp trans. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y adapter fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The plastic VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic! What did you expect? Dont buy the OEM plastic part or more expensive alternatives when you can buy this BILLET ALUMINUM TIG welded replacement part for half the price!
Please note this part also fits the 1.8T New Beetle!!


Bump for more billet coming soon !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Billet NB oil dipstick and funnels are coming soon !!


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I just got my NB, and would be ery interested in the hood pull. Add me to the list


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Noted!
Who else is in??


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Would the dipstick funnel work with the stock dipstick? Is this a stupid question?








Count me in for the billet hood pull too.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes it would. 
Who else wants the billet hood pull?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for NB billet! Spread the word


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Many new parts are coming soon. Stay tuned !!
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Heres the MKIV Golf/Jetta hood pull. Our NB pulls will look similar. 
Post up if you want 1.

*5 Axis CNCd Billet Hood Pull - All MKIV Golf/Jetta/ Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is milled from a solid block of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis Haas CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install. 


Bump for NB Billet !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Friday bump for http://www.GruvenParts.com !
Everything is in stock


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for NB crowd!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_
*Billet Upper Radiator Hose Y Junction - MK3 VR6 5sp*
An absolute MUST HAVE for all MK3 VR6 owners with 5sp trans. The most documented cause of replacement on this hose is due to the plastic Y adapter fitting which connects the 3 short hose pieces. The plastic VW Y pipe cannot be bought separately, and is not suited for the high temperatures under the hood. Hell, its plastic! What did you expect? Dont buy the OEM plastic part or more expensive alternatives when you can buy this BILLET ALUMINUM TIG welded replacement part for half the price!
Please note this part also fits the 1.8T New Beetle!!


bump for unbreakable parts !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for a Friday !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

We've got NB HVAC control knobs en route. Stay tuned as we give them the billet treatment !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK Ive got the HVAC knobs in house, stay tuned on that 1.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.gruvenparts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Monday bump !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts !!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Put me in of a hood pull. Any vr dipstick tubes?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GruvenParts.com* »_Heres the MKIV Golf/Jetta hood pull. Our NB pulls will look similar. 
Post up if you want 1.

*5 Axis CNCd Billet Hood Pull - All MKIV Golf/Jetta/ Wagon*
Murphy is a mother! Ours is milled from a solid block of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum on 1 of our 5 axis Haas CNC's for a perfect fit. Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt to install. 


Bump again for interest on the billet hood pull !


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

Interest in all NB parts you manufacture. Great looking product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Hit us with email, let us know what you want. We can offer multi item discount.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.GruvenParts.com
*** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!***
*GruvenParts.com*


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Its all in stock, ready to ship asap !
http://www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for billet !


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

have you considered making a mk4 fuse box that sits on top of battery in billet, i think this would be a good item since they all go bad and melt down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

That idea was brought up years ago but we never got any info on it.
Can you help us develop a prototype in exchange for a freebie to try out? We need a sketch, and some pics emailed to us.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GruvenParts.com)*

I dont have a oem battery box, now that i think about it , this might be more difficult then i thought since it has a plug where a harness plugs into
this is the bottom piece


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Any word on hood pulls?


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_Any word on hood pulls?










x2


----------

